# Finally, normality is restored...



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

I'll try to not tell such a long-winded version of my story, but here's a story anyway...

So, just over a week ago now I was chilling on the sofa, only to be rather rudely interrupted by a RAT running in from the bathroom. I'd heard noises in there a couple of days before, my partner checked it out, found nothing so I dismissed it. So, that night when I heard noises in the bathroom I dismissed it once again, only to find I wasn't going mad after all. I was luckily on the phone to the other half at the time he ran in, so he started straight back to "rescue me", meanwhile I try to convince our useless dog to attack (who really didn't get it).

Other half arrives home, heads into the bathroom to do his "manly duty" of rescuing me, removes the washing machine and sets out to get it. After throwing boiling water behind the toilet he found a rat jumping at him and instantly realised I was not freaking out over a tiny mouse, it was a RAT!!!

So, he shut him in the bathroom, went out to buy a trap, came back, set it, caught it. Cool. Put the washing machine back, a few hours later we hear noises again, only another flippin' rat!

This one got wise to the trap, and 5 days later was still there. Luckily for me, that night I was doing washing, and where the washing machine had been moved it wasn't fitted properly, so it wasn't long before I had water pouring out the back - and I wasn't going in to try to fix it with a rat about. SO.... my new friend I just met fixes washing machines, great, and he lives next door, fantastic. He came over, then enquired about the trap, only to explain he can handle rats too - YAY!!

So, tonight he's come over, took apart the washing machine, removed the toilet, had a proper battle, and finally killed the rat. I've never met a handy man that can do as much as this guy, and I thank god for relocating him next door  It seems like his business in Sharm is going well, and I'm not really surprised with all his skills.

Anyway, there's my little story to keep you entertained this evening, and thankfully it has a happy ending


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

I hate rodents! Gald you got this sorted, get some rat glue paper that stops them in their tracks, works wonders on mice not too sure on rats though. Are rodents a problem in Egypt?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

happy to hear all worked out... 

Rodents are a huge problem in Egypt. In the dark streets you'll find big brown rats running around. In factories, rats are everywhere. It's become so common that most folks simply ignore the problem. Let me share some experiences:

1) For example, a health inspector was once telling me that a rodent fell in the production line at Faragalla (a famous brand in Alexandria) and no one even bothered to halt the line. It was simply business as usual. 
2) We send Cheverolet trucks to the dealership (Mansour Cheverolet). If the truck stays there for a while, you can guarantee yourself that rats will start eating through the chairs. The facility is located on the Alexandria desert road. 
3) Pizza hut in San Stefano in Alexandria was shut down for a while because they found rat poop on several pizzas...
4) A top fish restaurant in Bahary, Alexandria has its seating outdoors (near the main streets). One of the perks of eating there is the view of rats running around. 

The list goes on... 
You simply learn to live with them.

In Alex (not sure about other cities), roaches are a far bigger problem than rats...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

In all my years of living here I have NEVER seen a rat well not the 4 legged variety.
I have seen one mouse and maybe a million roaches.
I may start wearing my specs on a regular basis lol 

Maiden


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Eeeugh roaches!? is it really that bad? Are they everywhere or like only in certain places?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> In all my years of living here I have NEVER seen a rat well not the 4 legged variety.
> I have seen one mouse and maybe a million roaches.
> I may start wearing my specs on a regular basis lol
> 
> Maiden




Ohh I tell a lie I have seen a rat how could I have forgotten?


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Eeeugh roaches!? is it really that bad? Are they everywhere or like only in certain places?




Yes they are everywhere.. they are not particular.. the best hotels, slums, nice apartments will all be fine for the roach


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

@ Sam:
I’d NEVER bother taking a washing machine off, not to mention ”removing the toilet” just for a rodent’s sake!! So you’re lucky you got someone to do that for you lol

And the traps' thing, I never actually tried it myself, but people say that rats don't usually get caught in a trap that did catch a rat in past 

And I never thought dogs are supposed to chase rats or mice or whatever lil creatures, thought it’s cats’ job lol

@ elrasho:

Glue papers sold in here got tow main jobs, catching flies and lil babies, but sure not the rodents :lol:

@ MensEtManus:

Roaches, flies, ants, and the walking talking car driving monkeys, those are the main problems we got where I live, but not rodents.

@ MaidenScotland:

First of all, welcome back 

Insects in here prefer the 5* places actually :lol:


I dunno if it’s a worldwide thing or only here in Egypt, but rodents, roaches, flies, ants, etc. are getting extra........THICK these days?? And they’re getting immunity against most kinds of sprays and so on?? You spray on roaches, they just act like a drunk idiot for a while then they’re back to normal again!! And rodents eat the cheese in the traps but they NEVER get caught!! Animals and insects are getting smarter in here!! In the mean while........People are getting........more stupid day by day in here??!! WTH!! :lol:

Enjoy your time in here people


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> I'll try to not tell such a long-winded version of my story, but here's a story anyway...
> 
> So, just over a week ago now I was chilling on the sofa, only to be rather rudely interrupted by a RAT running in from the bathroom. I'd heard noises in there a couple of days before, my partner checked it out, found nothing so I dismissed it. So, that night when I heard noises in the bathroom I dismissed it once again, only to find I wasn't going mad after all. I was luckily on the phone to the other half at the time he ran in, so he started straight back to "rescue me", meanwhile I try to convince our useless dog to attack (who really didn't get it).
> 
> ...


I hate to say it but when we lived in the UAE, the rats came up the toilet!


----------



## elrasho (May 16, 2010)

Beatle said:


> I hate to say it but when we lived in the UAE, the rats came up the toilet!


Thanks Beatle.... Im gonna have to hover over the toilet when Im taking a dump instead of parking my butt right on it!


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

elrasho said:


> Thanks Beatle.... Im gonna have to hover over the toilet when Im taking a dump instead of parking my butt right on it!




Ugh the visuals


----------



## josmiler05 (Jan 10, 2010)

Sam said:


> I'll try to not tell such a long-winded version of my story, but here's a story anyway...
> 
> So, just over a week ago now I was chilling on the sofa, only to be rather rudely interrupted by a RAT running in from the bathroom. I'd heard noises in there a couple of days before, my partner checked it out, found nothing so I dismissed it. So, that night when I heard noises in the bathroom I dismissed it once again, only to find I wasn't going mad after all. I was luckily on the phone to the other half at the time he ran in, so he started straight back to "rescue me", meanwhile I try to convince our useless dog to attack (who really didn't get it).
> 
> ...


Hi Sam,

I would freak out if I had a rat, thank heavens for the very handy guy, sounds like the perfect neighbour!
x


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

*Handy man*

Hi Sam, would you mind passing on the number of the handy man (we purchased on sierra, his number would come in very handy as a contact for us)

Thanks in advance. either way, I wont be offended if you dont want to give his number out.
Lou


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

samui13 said:


> Hi Sam, would you mind passing on the number of the handy man (we purchased on sierra, his number would come in very handy as a contact for us)
> 
> Thanks in advance. either way, I wont be offended if you dont want to give his number out.
> Lou


Hi Lou,

If you make one more post then I can PM you.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sam said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> If you make one more post then I can PM you.




Sam I have no problem with you putting the chaps name and phone number up in here... I know the difficulties of getting a good workman that has more than a screwdriver to his name

Maiden


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Ugh the visuals


LOL.

My internet's been down for a couple of days so missed this 

I have heard of rats coming up the toilet before, and in unused apartments I've seen them putting bricks on the toilet seat to be sure, but don't think it happens in frequently used apartments.

@Mensetmanus
I never realised there was such a problem in Alex. And the pizza hut in San Stefano... makes me cringe. I don't think it's that much of a problem here, more roaches like MS says.

Although was in an internet cafe two days ago and a caught a glimpse of a mouse out of the corner of my eye. Thought I was imagining it, until I looked hard. I counted at least three little grey mice. The cafe owner asked what I was looking at, I told him he has mice... he answered "it's okay, they're playing"!!!! LOL.


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Sam I have no problem with you putting the chaps name and phone number up in here... I know the difficulties of getting a good workman that has more than a screwdriver to his name
> 
> Maiden


LOL, you are right there. My biggest problem is not the guys who carry the screwdriver, it's their trusted hammer that does the most damage!!!

Anyway, if anyway needs a reliable guy then his name is John - the company he is starting (or has started I should say) is called Sharm Services.

I'm not sure if the number I have for him is his personal number so I'd be a bit reluctant to publish it on a public forum in case of abuse, but given that he's in business I'm sure he wouldn't mind me passing it on to any genuine people that might need him, so I'd prefer to just stick to PM if anyone would like his number.


----------



## Beatle (Aug 14, 2009)

Sam said:


> LOL.
> 
> My internet's been down for a couple of days so missed this
> 
> I have heard of rats coming up the toilet before, and in unused apartments I've seen them putting bricks on the toilet seat to be sure, but don't think it happens in frequently used apartments.


Somehow (and I don't know how) these rats were capable of coming up through the drain holes in the floor which were covered by a big stone. They managed to dislodge the stone and then the drain cover!

Saying that, the day after you posted your comment, a rat crossed my path on a street in England - they are everywhere!


----------



## samui13 (Nov 18, 2008)

Thanks Sam his number would be great. I have emailed sharm services although as I saw their bathroom before and after on another forum and they did a great job.

Its always good to have a number to call in any emergency or situation where you need hired help.

Thanks again.

Lou


----------



## Knight1 (Jul 14, 2010)

*Rodents are not a big problem in Egypt*



MensEtManus said:


> happy to hear all worked out...
> 
> Rodents are a huge problem in Egypt.


MensEtManus, are you sure you been to Egypt ? rats are not a problem in Egypt at all, esp. in big cities, rats may existed occasionally in some cities lie nearby desert (Sinai)but don't create a big problem.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I have googled and copied and pasted these quote from various blogs etc

Rats are everywhere,especially out here in the country. We have three species of them to deal with and they are smart, tough, little monsters. During the day you can see the Nile Rats (Arvicanthus niloticus) running around the canals. Unlike the other rats (Rattus rattus and Rattus norwegicus)the Black Rat and the Norwegian Rat respectively, the Nile Rats are out and about in sunlight. The other two rats are imports to Egypt from India and Europe, but they've found the climate and abundance of food to be a blessing as well. About ten years ago I began breeding American Rat Terriers to hunt the rats that frequented the grain siloes in Alexandria at my husband's request. By last year we had about twenty of them split up between the hunting pack in Alexandria and my house, but my brother in law, who took over as manager of the siloes, is not a dog person to say the least and he shipped the Alex dogs to me.


I received a phone call the other day from a good friend of mine who had had the fortune, or misfortune, depending on your perspective, of finding a dead rat on her balcony. She explained that on making the discovery, she had had three thoughts in rapid succession: sorrow at the creature’s demise, revulsion that it should have shrugged off its mortal coil on her balcony, and then “Wow, I must tell Richard!” I was thrilled she had thought of me, given that most people could not have disposed of the ex-rodent quickly enough, because for the ever-curious naturalist, the burning question had to be: What sort of rat?

Before long I was round at my friend’s apartment and had identified the deceased as the House Rat, aka Rattus rattus.

Glamorous, no, but certainly interesting. From similar incidents over the years, it appears that the House Rat is the common rat of the city. It is typically rat-like in form, with largish ears and a noticeably long tail, clearly greater than the head and body length. Although it is also known as the Black Rat, all the specimens I have seen in Egypt have been a dull gray-brown



Rats are a problem the whole world over and why anyone would think that Egypt doesn't have a rat problem (although I have only ever seen one)is beyond me and to be honest I am surprised the streets aren't running with them here in Cairo as there is a permanent menu laying on the streets for them


----------



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

Knight1 said:


> MensEtManus, are you sure you been to Egypt ? rats are not a problem in Egypt at all, esp. in big cities, rats may existed occasionally in some cities lie nearby desert (Sinai)but don't create a big problem.


You're right, MensEtManus doesn't live here, none of us live here either, you're the only one that does, so try and offer help for the rest of us, please? :ranger:

Oh and by the way, you're right about rats too, they don't even exist, people just hate them so much that they think that everything moving is a rat, and the rats are only in Sinai cause Israel sends them here to blow the good Egyptians up :lol:

Dude you made my day, thanks


----------

